# ML5B Air Cleaner Install



## wordman5 (Jun 11, 2020)

After looking at all of the Whizzer photos in the Whizzer photo trhread, there's no clear consensus on whether the exposed threaded rod runs to the outside of the filter, or to the inside. Any definitive answer, or does it not matter?


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jun 12, 2020)

wordman5 said:


> After looking at all of the Whizzer photos in the Whizzer photo trhread, there's no clear consensus on whether the exposed threaded rod runs to the outside of the filter, or to the inside. Any definitive answer, or does it not matter?




I'm not sure what type of air filter you're using, but this is what I have on mine. one rod to the inside on the right, one rod to the outside on the left. Hope this helps.


----------



## wordman5 (Jun 12, 2020)

Tim the Skid said:


> I'm not sure what type of air filter you're using, but this is what I have on mine. one rod to the inside on the right, one rod to the outside on the left. Hope this helps.View attachment 1210104
> 
> View attachment 1210103
> 
> View attachment 1210105



Excellent! Thanks. That's how I was going to mount mine, and will do just that. Really appreciate the response.


----------

